# Projektangebot - Elektrokonstrukteur (m/w) EPLAN P8 in der Region Niederrhein gesucht



## PerfectServ (27 Juni 2011)

An alle Elektrokonstrukeure,

    ich biete nachstehendes Serviceprojekt zur  Unterstützung unseres Auftraggebers im Bereich P8 Konstruktion an:


  Der Kunde ist im Bereich Automatisierungslösungen und Sonderanlagen für Industrieunternehmen tätig und sucht zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt 

*Aufgaben: *
# Unterstützung der internen Hardwareplanung bei diversen Projekten im Bereich des Maschinenbaus 

*Qualifikation: *
# Hochschulstudium als Dipl.-Ing./ Bachelor/Master Elektrotechnik oder langjährige Erfahrung als technischer Zeichner 
# gute Konstruktionserfahrung mit Eplan P8, idealerweise in den Bereichen Automation und Transfertechnik. 
# Gute EDV-Kenntnisse 
# Teamfähig und flexibel 
# Selbständige, verantwortliche sowie termin- und kostenbewusste Arbeitsweise 
# Kenntnisse von Datenbanksystemen zur Verwaltung von Konstruktionsdaten sind von 
Vorteil 
# Kenntnisse der englischen Sprache 
*Dauer: 3 Monate ++*

  Wer Interesse hat bitte ich sich freundlicherweise zu melden mit Nennung der Verfügbarkeit und eines Stundensatzes für einen Einsatz in der Region Oberhausen:
Meine Kontaktdaten: Simone Weiß 06151 957 400 16 oder simone.weiss@perfectserv.eu


Lieben Dank und auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------

